# Please help this new accidental bird owner!



## peachkairi (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello there fellow budgie owners,

I've recently been gifted a budgie under short notice in February.(I always wanted a bird, but was told I could never get one, my uncle found this a perfect way to surprise me with a budgie). It took time for the bird to adjust, but it has, and I also got its wings clipped because I've read that'd help with the training. My budgie, named Giorno, steps on my finger, likes to be around the house, and plays with the play area I've bought it. Though, there has seen to be a set back to our experience that I can't seem to handle, being the novice I am, that I don't want to worsen: biting. Giorno recently began to bite more aggressively then ever before. I've heard not responding to it helps the character, but when he bites quite deep, clutching onto my hand, what am I suppose to do but pull my hand away on impulse? Even when I slowly approach him, he aggressively bites my hand. Though, I have noted this happens when he's out, he's rather tame in his cage, and even hops onto my hand when I want to get him out. I really want to take care of this bird, I'm so devoted, but I need help. Please, how do I handle the biting? 

Thank you for reading this far!
- Concerned bird owner, Mel (@peachkairi) 

P.s., my bugie, Giorno is on the younger side. (giorno is also my icon for reference! Quite the adorable one!)


----------



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello! Welcome to talk budgies!

Your budgie is adorable!

As many will tell you, the best thing to do is read through all the stickies on this website. It'll answer many of your questions!

Here is a link to a great sticky about biting: http://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html

I can say from my own experience though, that it very well be because your budgie is young. My budgie Smol (and most others) go through a grouchy hormonal stage before they mature, causing moodiness and possibly biting.

Check out that link for more information!


----------



## peachkairi (Mar 10, 2018)

Ah I see! That sticky definitely will come in handy, and I already started looking at it! Hearing also that it is probably a hormonal stage is quite reassuring. Thank you so much!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Mel and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

SmolBirb directed you to the perfect link to answer your question! :thumbsup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*[/COLOR]


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice! I would agree that he's probably approaching his "teenager stage". It's important to recognize that he most likely needs his space right now, which doesn't mean that you can't keep bonding him. Doing things with him without holding or touching him are great, like sitting by his cage and talking to him a few times a day. 

Be sure to read through all of the links provided above by FaeryBee, as they contain the best practices for budgie care! Also be sure to go through the many forum's many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We look forward to meeting your darling Giorno! :green pied:

Best wishes! :wave:


----------

